# Problems Finding a Socket AM3+ Motherboard with an IDE Port



## 2048Megabytes

Hello I am looking at parts for a new system as I want to upgrade to Windows 7 and so I might as well upgrade my motherboard as well.  I am having problems finding a decent quality Socket AM3+ Motherboard with an IDE Port.  I have the following requirements on finding a new motherboard.

1) It must have a Parallel ATA port (IDE Port) as I own two Parallel ATA hard drives that I want to continue to use.

2) The motherboard must be compatible with a Phenom II 945 (3.0 gigahertz) 95 Watt processor

3) It must be an ATX form factor motherboard

4) Price must be below $100

The only motherboard I have come close to finding that only meets 3 of the above requirements is the following (and I do not really like it):

ASRock 880GMH/U3S3 Socket AM3+/AM3 AMD 880G Micro ATX Motherboard - $87
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157275


----------



## StrangleHold

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131668


----------



## Jaraldo

This is the one I'm running in my machine. It's treated me well so far. 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157195


----------



## 2048Megabytes

Jaraldo, your motherboard looks nice but it is not a Socket AM3+, it is Socket AM3.  I am interested in a Socket AM3+ motherboard because I want to buy an AMD FX Socket AM3+ processor in the future when I am ready to upgrade.

StrangleHold, would the ASUS M4A88T-V EVO/USB3 motherboard run DDR3 1600 memory without pushing the memory in an overclock with an AMD FX Processor?  I know the RAM is only going to run at DDR3 1333 speeds while using my Phenom II 945 processor.


----------



## StrangleHold

2048Megabytes said:


> StrangleHold, would the ASUS M4A88T-V EVO/USB3 motherboard run DDR3 1600 memory without pushing the memory in an overclock with an AMD FX Processor? I know the RAM is only going to run at DDR3 1333 speeds while using my Phenom II 945 processor.


 
Sorry man, my fault. I missed you said AM3+. Not to many with socket AM3+ with IDE. But it only supports a few Bulldozers.
http://www.gigabyte.com/support-downloads/cpu-support-popup.aspx?pid=3809

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128440

Alot better board, but 128 bucks.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131733


----------



## jonnyp11

or there's always a controller card, will add a good 20 prob but free you up to get a good board with everything you want instead of being forced to buy one cuz it has the ide port


----------



## 2048Megabytes

The ASUS M5A88-V Socket AM3+ Motherboard looks like a good motherboard that meets my requirements.  Hopefully the price will come down on it in the next several months.

Johnnyp11, those Parallel ATA to Serial controller cards might be an idea.

I use my IDE hard drive to keep a master copy of my operating system and another to backup data.  I clone the Parallel ATA drive to Serial ATA if I ever have problems using the program "Norton Ghost Version 15."  This one controller card doesn't look bad, but I am worried about cards running like garbage on my IDE hard drives.  I think I will likely just get a motherboard with an IDE port.

Rosewill RC-215 VIA PCI Controller Card - $10
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16816132012


----------



## jonnyp11

i can't see it causing performance issues, it says it has up to a 1.5gb transfer rate, which i'm pretty sure is a good bit faster than any ide drive, and a pci slot isn't slow or anything, so it should be plenty fast enough.


----------

